
Cruzerlite lost nearly $30k because someone posted an unlimited promo code. - Lazare
https://plus.google.com/+JoelMichael/posts/XoYzcjcvNCs
======
Lazare
Some discussion on Reddit here[1]. Apparently they were warned about their
poor coupon code implementation before, and still kept using it; sending out
coupon codes to customers that could be used an unlimited number of times by
anyone to get completely free cases.

A good heads up to any startups out there to be careful about how they do
coupons and promotions. Now a small startup is out $30k, and is left to beg
and make passive aggressive pleas on G+.

[1]:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/1pmlii/cruzerlite_l...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/1pmlii/cruzerlite_lost_nearly_30k_because_someone_posted/)

